# Planning a tour of Cornwall



## williedeliver (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi there we am planning a tour of Cornwall the 1st 2 weeks of May this year....Travelling from the Isle of Mull.

A couple of things I'd like to find out are (and any other suggestions can help)

When are the English School holiday in May ?

and would we have to book at that time of the year, were not really sure where we want to go yet as this is our first trip to Cornwall.

any info would be a great help

thanking you Homer


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Holidays are May day Monday 3rd May and w/c 31st May for Spring Bank.

We did a tour over Christmas 10 days. I will find me route and let you know. We started in Christchurch Forest holiday in Gloucester which was a lovely site. 

We moved on every day but felt we should have actually stayed a couple sometimes but it was cold. It will be busier in May but we used CL's and best one was at Lizard a lovely farm.

Will let you know the route shortly.

Greenie


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Just remember that different counties have different school breaks. Would suggest you check out Cornwall on web. I live in Dorset and know that holidays here are different to that in Devon!!!

Jenny


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I looked them up for that reason Jenny - those are the holidays stated by Cornwall LEA.

Greenie


----------



## williedeliver (Apr 6, 2009)

awwww thanks Jenny & Greeny for the school hols info.
We will be leaving Mull on Sat 4pn ferry, so on the mainland at 5pm and drive down to Moffat CC camp site for an over night.then onto Chester and also looking for a close & good site for Chester.
After that it is down to Cornwall.....via Somerset/Devon......
Then a few nights here and there, not really wanting 1 nighters as we would like to tour about the area we are staying at.
GD


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

*planning a tour of cornwall*

we went there on our first trip when renting a motorhome we stayed at woolacombe bay north devon on the way down its beautiful there then theres clovelly well worth a visit we went on to lands end then back up to newquay theres too many places to mention we toured around a lot its a lovely part of the world bude widemouth bay st agnes tintagel castle list goes on and on youll have a great time regards dave


----------



## williedeliver (Apr 6, 2009)

thank you dave I am looking at the map now for all these places
GD


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

> ...then onto Chester and also looking for a close & good site for Chester.


I live very near Chester - what is your planned route and I'll see which is the best site for you?

Marilyn


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ok this is what we did - over 10 nights

Christchurch - Forest of Dean - forest holiday.

Moved on to Newquay and stayed at Fistral Beach all day watching the waves.

Stayed at Cubert - Crossroads Farm about 3 miles away was a CL for £10 pn.

Moved on to Hayle and stayed at a farm called Gwelan -Bal but not very nice so moved on.

Went to Lands End for the day thick fog but we did it.

Stayed at Penzance C&CC site lovely welcome lovely showers and had great pub meal booked for us by the site owners. Best C&CC welcome have ever had.

Tesco and Morrison on way to site.

Then went to Minack Theatre good walk up the hill but you can actually take van up to park in top car park.

Stayed then for free at Marazion beach ok but locals drive past early morning pipping their horns so would get a site and just park there all day and have tea there if went again. Lovely beach location.

Went to Falmouth for the day had Fish & Chips gorgeous.

Went down to Lizard stayed at best farm there called Little Trethvas farm. Went down to Lizard point if you have a small van ie less than 20 feet you can drive right down to it but we parked at top thankfully as our van would have been too long for the very narrow road down.

Moved on to St Austell and C&CC site for Eden Project but due to time we ran out of and had to come back mostly because heave snow was on the way at home and we were worried about getting home.

In total it cost £100 for sites. We did around 700 miles and was a fab break having 2 days at nearly 10 degs over Christmas it was -6 at home.

HTH

Greenie


----------



## JLO (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi

we are going to Cornwall this year, planning to visit Eden and Heligan, not sure about where else yet.

Also went to Lands End in July couple of years ago and it was too foggy to see it. We stayed near Mevagissey and went to visit the village, very nice, but extremely narrow roads, there is a car park before you go into the village, there is a sign on the car park telling motorhomes to pull in and park there, we are glad we took notice of the sign. If you like your old fashioned sweets Mevagissy has a really nice sweet shop where you can get proper midget gems etc.


----------

